
Twitter bans Russia Today and Sputnik from advertising on its service - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/26/twitter-bans-russia-today-and-sputnik-from-advertising-on-its-service/
======
CaliforniaKarl
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15559025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15559025)

~~~
jamesdgb
Unfortunately, my company's proxy blocks Twitter, so I am happy with this link
;)

------
neo4sure
Wow, well done twitter. About time. Now how about those Nazies and Russian
bots can you block them???

